
Petitioning Facebook: Don't Shut Down Parse.com - bogidon
https://www.change.org/p/facebook-don-t-shut-down-parse-com?recruiter=91636066&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink
======
tluyben2
If you base your company technically on something you cannot swap out then you
need to calculate in the risk that you vanish before your time has come. Which
is why, bad Chef code aside, Walmart
([https://github.com/walmartlabs](https://github.com/walmartlabs)) is a big
company and knew to write a common denominator over cloud hosters to make sure
this doesn't happen to them. If you picked Parse (but of course also Firebase
and whatever else that is only cloud based or too expensive to ever run on
premise) to base your company on, you have an x% chance of being destroyed
overnight. That x changes and it is your job as a business owner to keep re-
evaluating that x and keep it close to 0 where your resources allow it.

------
jeffjose
This makes me sad. I understand where people are coming from, but at this
point people should realize that you cant build business on someone else's
free products. Its for a reason that big companies pay money to get, sometimes
even open source software (Red Hat) or get certified machines (from Dell/HP).

Building a business/livelihood is very different from experimenting.
Experiment all you want with free products, but if you're gonna do the former
be very sure of what the risks are.

~~~
dogma1138
There is nothing wrong with building your business around some else's free
product however doing it around a product without a clear SLA especially
around its life cycle is a very dumb thing to do to the point of it being
nothing more than negligent incompetence.

------
746F7475
I feel like everything that's going down or changing now has a freaking
petition to keep it as-is. What if it simply isn't profitable for them to keep
it up? Would all these petitioning be willing to pay 10-100 what they are now
paying for the service just to keep it alive? What makes this so unique? Why
doesn't someone just build something similar?

------
bogidon
I agree, this petition has no chance of changing Facebook's plan. At the very
most it would only be useful for proving that lots of developers depend on
Parse and maybe to form some of those developers into a community that might
want to build a new Parse-compatible service.

------
sanatgersappa
Really? That's not how business works.

------
em3rgent0rdr
better: avoid corporate services for your app.

